
Face Masks and Politics of Vulnerability - Kinrany
https://strelkamag.com/en/article/face-masks-and-politics-of-vulnerability
======
Kinrany
I wish the article was shorter. Still, this is an interesting topic.

"By wearing a face mask, you publicly announce that the conditions of your
existence do not end at the tip of your nose. The metabolic gesture is the
acknowledgement that we all are still primarily interrelated intensities of
biological mass, not some invincible members of a metaphysical landing party,
powered by an ethereal substance called freedom. We are just another species
of political animals in the wild, vulnerable vectors of alien particles, and
that is where the new notion of political agency can be fostered—in how we
bond or withdraw from bondage, in order to elaborate on our own limits; in
order to continually update our agency on an ever-changing cosmic background
of reality."

